# What jacket is this? Travis rice wore it in Thats All, Thats It



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of jacket this is? looks super dope! can anyone help me? sorry im such a noob but we all start somewhere. greatly appreciated!

http://www.shredsyndicate.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/P8010135.JPG


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

highf1yinazn said:


> I was wondering what kind of jacket this is? looks super dope! can anyone help me? sorry im such a noob but we all start somewhere. greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.shredsyndicate.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/P8010135.JPG


Its a quiksilver jacket. Hes sponsored by quiksilver lol.

If your a noob, dont go buy this jacket haha, or one like it.
for one they dont make it anymore, and 2 if your a noob dont wear super bright stuff. your just asking for it.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

ahaha somebodyelse madd funny, ive waited 5 years to buy my color gear!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i saw a dude in the beginner terrain park yesterday full neon yellow pants and super huge tall tee thinkin i was gonna watch the master at work. what i saw was him eat shit on every feature he touched and his bright ass ugly clothes made sure everyone saw it happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Bizzman said:


> ahaha somebodyelse madd funny, ive waited 5 years to buy my color gear!


ive been riding for 13 years haha, possibly more. the first time i actually remember boarding was when i was 7...but could have been earlier haha.

I rock colors  quiksilver animal drums + lib box scratcher crisis pant. im a mess of color, and i love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> i saw a dude in the beginner terrain park yesterday full neon yellow pants and super huge tall tee thinkin i was gonna watch the master at work. what i saw was him eat shit on every feature he touched and his bright ass ugly clothes made sure everyone saw it happen.


yea wearing colorful shit draws eyes to you. So if your gonna fall, you better fall hard haha. 

Were not saying its not cool to fall, but some sticks have to be mixed in there somewhere


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Its a quiksilver jacket. Hes sponsored by quiksilver lol.
> 
> If your a noob, dont go buy this jacket haha, or one like it.
> for one they dont make it anymore, and 2 if your a noob dont wear super bright stuff. your just asking for it.


I meant im a noob to this forum. This is my 6th year riding. Can anyone identify the exact jacket model name other than the fact that its made by quicksilver?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

highf1yinazn said:


> I meant im a noob to this forum. This is my 6th year riding. Can anyone identify the exact jacket model name other than the fact that its made by quicksilver?


Nope. its not made anymore. good luck finding it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the help. if anyone knows i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not the same one but same colors and company. 

QUIKSILVER ANIMAL DRUMS JACKET (Blue) at Colorado Boarder

Who gives a shit how bright your colors are. Just wear whatever you want no matter your skill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah i saw that jacket in my search. very close but mann i didnt realize how hard it is to find this exact jacket


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

highf1yinazn said:


> yeah i saw that jacket in my search. very close but mann i didnt realize how hard it is to find this exact jacket


cause its not made anymore lol. 
hes riding last years Trice, which means his part was probably shot in like early 08 maybe late 07 cause he gets his boards early. donno if youll be able to find it anywhere. try ebay or something


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

highf1yinazn said:


> I was wondering what kind of jacket this is? looks super dope! can anyone help me? sorry im such a noob but we all start somewhere. greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.shredsyndicate.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/P8010135.JPG


That is a pretty epic picture.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

somebodyelse5 said:


> cause its not made anymore lol.
> hes riding last years Trice, which means his part was probably shot in like early 08 maybe late 07 cause he gets his boards early. donno if youll be able to find it anywhere. try ebay or something


I found a jacket (Oakley Infantry grey bark camo size medium) about a month ago that was an '07 model. It was brand new. I'd been looking for it for a few months and searched daily. It was difficult to find. I searched nationwide via craigslist, ebay and other search methods and eventually found the size and color I was looking for. I also found a 686 Smarty Uzi recently, which is also a discontinued model. The one with the zip in liner, which is the rarer of the two models to find. Took a couple months for that one as well, but I eventually found exactly what I was looking for. I'm not sure what year the 686 UZI's were around, but I know inventory is slim to none and they are difficult to find. Nothing is impossible and someone somewhere has the jacket this guy is looking for.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

To the OP, have you tried to email Quiksilver yet to see what they have to say about the jacket? Get the model name/number or maybe they have one laying around somewhere.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got to thinking about someone's post saying it was Quiksilver because he is sponsored by Quiksilver. While taking a closer look at the photo, I noticed he's wearing Volcom pants. How do you know the jacket isn't Volcom as well or any other manufacturer for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> I got to thinking about someone's post saying it was Quiksilver because he is sponsored by Quiksilver. While taking a closer look at the photo, I noticed he's wearing Volcom pants. How do you know the jacket isn't Volcom as well or any other manufacturer for that matter.


Rice has his own jacket made by quiksilver.....and has for a few years now. dont tell me im wrong when you dont know lol. Quiksilver Snow TRAVIS RICE SIGNATURE SERIES
Thats not a picture of Trice lol. but Trice IS sponsored by quiksilver. Travis Rice Lib Tech Snowboards
and is not on the the team list for volcom Volcom | Youth Against Establishment - Team Riders

Look at those links. Im right


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

somebodyelse5 said:


> Rice has his own jacket made by quiksilver.....and has for a few years now. dont tell me im wrong when you dont know lol. Quiksilver Snow TRAVIS RICE SIGNATURE SERIES
> Thats not a picture of Trice lol. but Trice IS sponsored by quiksilver. Travis Rice Lib Tech Snowboards
> and is not on the the team list for volcom Volcom | Youth Against Establishment - Team Riders
> 
> Look at those links. Im right


Where in my post did I say you were wrong? I simply questioned the jacket being a Quiksilver because the pants were Volcom. If If that's not a picture of Trice then why was it brought into the discussion in the first place? Seems like you did that in your first post. If it's not Trice, then why would you suggest it's a Quiksilver jacket? You're confusing!!:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Where in my post did I say you were wrong? I simply questioned the jacket being a Quiksilver because the pants were Volcom. If If that's not a picture of Trice then why was it brought into the discussion in the first place? Seems like you did that in your first post. If it's not Trice, then why would you suggest it's a Quiksilver jacket? You're confusing!!:dunno:


Its the jacket Trice wore in that it thats all, its quiksilver. deductive reasoning brotha haha. But it is a quiksilver jacket for sure. 

on this forum, i get defensive really fast im sorry.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Since I'm the master of finding discontinued jackets, I figured I'd give one a try for the challenge. The jacket is the Quiksilver Holy Smoke and the color choice is called "pop green".

09 QUIKSILVER MEN'S HOLY SMOKE INSULATED JACKET. Buy Online R&R Sport

http://www.broadbandsports.com/node/18079&gvsm=1

Now to the OP, just search day and night for one in your size. Good luck.....NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks soo much!!! now time to search for it in a size small! ahah thats going to be a difficult task


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

he has volcom pants on, so im pretty sure its a volcom jacket. not quiksilver


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

TsEthan said:


> he has volcom pants on, so im pretty sure its a volcom jacket. not quiksilver


Dear Captain Obvious,

You may want to read the last few posts, specifically the one where I identify the jacket as being a Quiksilver Holy Smoke.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Dear Captain Obvious,
> 
> You may want to read the last few posts, specifically the one where I identify the jacket as being a Quiksilver Holy Smoke.


damn you beat me to it haha.



TsEthan said:


> he has volcom pants on, so im pretty sure its a volcom jacket. not quiksilver


yea read up dude. thats not a picture of rice lol. 
And it is a quiksilver jacket.

they are scott goggles in that pic too, rice isnt sponsored by theem.


----------

